# Please help! Ball Mason's N Patent Nov 30th 1858 1/2 gallon



## mrm8174 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello everybody. I am new to this forum, and I have discovered that it is full of information! 
Anyway, I got this jar from an estate that I had access to, and I was wondering if anybody has any info on it. I have searched and searched but I can't really find anything on it. It says Ball Mason's N Patent Nov 30th 1858. It is 1/2 gallon size and has a screw on zinc lid with ball on top and the ceramic disc inside. I found a lot of info on jars with masons and patent on them but none with the 'N' between masons and patent. It has a ground top so I assume it is hand made. It doesn't have any numbers or letters on the bottom. It is the clear/aqua color. According to what I can find on the different ball letter designs, it was made between 1895-1896. If anybody can tell me if it a rare jar or not, and possibly an estimated value on it I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## mrm8174 (Dec 26, 2016)

Somebody please help. Need some info on this. Thanks!!


----------



## JForshey (Dec 29, 2016)

Looked it up in Red book. It appears to be # 263-5. It agrees with you that it should be mid 1890's. It shows the value for half gallon aqua as $35-40. Keep in mind, things are worth what someone will pay for them. Red book doesn't label things as "rare" that I can tell, but the price means it's better than many. Great looking jar!


----------



## mrm8174 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you! I really appreciate the info!


----------

